# Health & Safety Jobs Best Area?



## Li Trodd (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello!

We are looking to travel on a student visa for me for a few years before trying for PR but my husband will want to work. I can study in Perth or Brisbane. Can anyone advise where might be best for my husband? He is a SHEQ Manager and would be looking at Health & Safety roles in heavy industry, chemical, plant, construction (major projects). We assumed Perth although he has no mining industry experience. 

I know I can study in Joondalup which looks nice but it seems most industry is in the southern region. There is also somewhere central right on the river but I need to be able to commute easily due to my children. Brisbane I have no idea at all!

I just would love to know where might be a good choice for us with 2 girls aged 13 and 10 with decent schools, close to a study institute and commutable for my husband, not too far from beaches and parks. So trying to make life easy for everyone really and it's difficult!

Any advice welcome....thanks!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

HSE professionals have a huge unemployment issue at the moment. Also, on a whv he would only be able to work for a single employer for 6 months. On a student visa he would be limited to 20 hours of work per week. He is most likely to find his work is going to be things like bar work / cafe work.


----------



## Li Trodd (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Verystormy. I think his plan would be to try and find an employer sponsor when he arrives and switch visas for better conditions. He is hoping sponsorship won't be as hard to secure if he is already living in the country and able to start work, no relocation costs etc. 

He won't leave his career here to do bar work (nothing wrong with bar work at all don't get me wrong I did it in my younger days, so did he) he has worked hard to get where he is so wouldn't walk away from it, he also needs to earn a decent salary to help support us after our savings have gone. He won't give up his career and travel to the other side of the world and work in a bar so I can do a course I could do at home! I think that might be too much for me to ask  It needs to be right for all of us so if you are right my dream could be in tatters.

We had a look last night and there were quite a few jobs he could apply for as he was qualified, sometimes over qualified, but obviously you need the right to live and work in Australia to apply so we need to decide on how much risk is involved for us as a family.

Do we pack up and come on my study visa and hope for the best for him? I really don't know. From what I could see last night though there were job opportunities in both WA and QLD so no clearer on where to go if we do brave it.

Do you work in Health & Safety?


----------



## Li Trodd (Jan 20, 2016)

One more question. If the H&S industry is on it's knees at the minute in Australia and the projects just aren't there my husband has been offered a job in Saudi Arabia for 3 years on a 10:2 rotation. Would there be any visa restrictions that prevented him from working that job while we are all living on my student visa? The work wouldn't be in Australia obviously and he would effectively be in the country for 2 weeks out of 12 each rotation.

This would be hard on us as a family but as a last resort it would pay the bills and school fees with plenty left over and he would be in his own industry while a I study.

Any idea on visa implications of this, I wouldn't know where to start looking for this kind of scenario?!

Thanks.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure on how this would affect the visa conditions and I would get the opinion of a registered migration agent. But my gut feeling is that he might be best doing it via a whv rather than as dependent on the student visa. 

The big problem with HSE at the moment has been the demise of the resources industry. Mining and oil / gas have being make big redundancies across the board for over a year now, which has resulted in lots of people chasing ever fewer jobs. 

With yourself, do be very careful about studying with a view to gaining pr from it. Very few people succeed in that as most occupations can not pass the skills assessment based on study in Australia as most require several years post qualifacation experience. Then, obviously there is no guarantee that occupation is still even on the skills list by then.


----------



## Li Trodd (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks again Verystormy. You are talking total sense. We had a good talk last night and we are going to put things on hold for a while. Although we aren't happy in the UK he received 4 calls yesterday alone from people trying to poach him for other projects so there is an abundance of work here for him, I just can't take him away from that to somewhere that is experiencing difficulty in that area right now. I think it would destroy him and we have the girls to consider too.

I am also going to look at starting my degree here with the possible option of doing my final year in Australia then applying for a graduate visa to gain work experience. I guess we can see what the industry and general situation is like then, reassess.

I'm truly devastated, this has been my dream since I was a kid but it's just such a hard one to achieve. Will see how things go....thanks again.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Verystormy,
I am from India and recently granted PR to Australia u/subclass 189. I am also a SHEQ professional with ISO lead Auditor certifications in all the 3 Management systems. Would like to hear few words fro you on this?

PS: Have booked for Perth on 3 April.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey Verystormy,
> I am from India and recently granted PR to Australia u/subclass 189. I am also a SHEQ professional with ISO lead Auditor certifications in all the 3 Management systems. Would like to hear few words fro you on this?
> 
> PS: Have booked for Perth on 3 April.


Same applies I am afraid. HSE priffessionals, engineers and any occupations related to resources are having a very hard time in Australia at the moment.

I am a senior geologist / mine management and a competent person for safety under the mining act and a authorised person for safety recognised by department of mines. I have nearly 8 years in Australia, but after over a year unemployed, are now planning on leaving Australia due to lack of work.


----------

